# Remington Hypersonic steel?



## muledeer#1 (Dec 2, 2008)

Has anybody shot the new remington shell, if so where they good or bad?


----------



## Dckhunter13 (Sep 20, 2007)

i bought a box and its not too bad not that big of a difference tho.


----------



## drakebob01 (Jun 25, 2008)

I have also put a box through the cycle. It hits pretty hard but not worth the extra money. IMHO


----------



## jonnyutah (Mar 7, 2010)

I got a box not near as good as pmc shells


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

I've shot a handfull so far, cant tell any difference from my Experts, I'll finish the box and see how they do.


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

What about the recoil with them. Are you guys that are shooting it noticing it more?


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Nope, but they make a bigger brighter muzzleblast. :lol:


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

hamernhonkers said:


> What about the recoil with them. Are you guys that are shooting it noticing it more?


Hamern, I would say the 3" 1 1/4oz BB load I have been shooting on geese has a similar recoil to my 3.5" 1 3/8oz bb @ 1550 FPS. So yeah it has a pretty stout recoil and they are very loud. They have patterned better than I expected. I get ~80% patterns at 40 yds in my SBE with a Kicks Mod choke.

As for the performance, I haven't been able to tell any difference so far. All my geese this season have been killed at ranges < 40 yds, so I could be shooting 2 3/4" #3's and probably have done just as well.


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Thank you Joel and Mojo. I am wondering if the recoil with these loads might start causing flinching and blinking issues for some. It makes me think they would not be the best choice of loads for little fellows out hunting with dad or new waterfowl hunters and shooters due to the recoil and sound.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Maybe Bax* will chime in here, but he shot these loads at ducks 2 weekends ago for the first time, and said he was impressed. Now that it has been mentioned, they are loud. My ears were ringing pretty good after his first few shots.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Recoil seemed the same as any other 3" load, but I only shot two of them after I ran out of my Hevi Steel. I decided to lead a bit less on a bird heading left to right at about 45-50 yards and cut my lead time down by about a foot and dropped a drake stone dead. Also clocked a widgeon in the head that was flying away from me, the pellet really went deep into the bird's head. I don't know if that was coincidence or velocity...


----------



## Quacker Smacker (Mar 3, 2010)

about a week ago my buddys cousin was hunting with us and shot at a spoony with a hypersonic, it blew the action right out of his semi auto. i dont know if it was the shells or the crappy gun


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Quacker Smacker said:


> about a week ago my buddys cousin was hunting with us and shot at a spoony with a hypersonic, it blew the action right out of his semi auto. i dont know if it was the shells or the crappy gun


Wow. That must have scared him to death! Hopefully it didnt injure him.

I wonder what would have caused that? Seems like Remington would have analyzed pressures, but maybe certain guns werent built to the tolerances they tested? Or I wonder if something was already weakened within his gun that just happened to break at the same time he used the Hypersonic load? -Ov-

I would have your friend contact a gunsmith to see what he thinks caused it, and also contact Remington and see if they are willing to pay for the repairs.


----------



## muledeer#1 (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks for the info guys, I will have to get a box and give them a try this weekend.


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

Save your money for gas or your kid or whatever rather than purchasing "magical shells."

Find a shell that carrys a decent payload and patterns well in your gun, then shoot em' in the lips at reasonable ranges. I don't know a manufacturer that doesn't build a shell that can't do the job when you, the hunter does what is reasonable and ethical.


----------



## muledeer#1 (Dec 2, 2008)

I'm not looking for a magic shell, just something reliable! I don't shoot at birds much past 20yds!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

That's a good close shot at 20 yards. You don't need fancy shells for that. Unless you hunt sky buster alley anyways...


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

I shot another 9 rounds of them yesterday. I did notice a little more recoil yesterday than the first day, maybe because I had a different coat on. I’m still not sold on them, they just didn’t seem to have the whomp that my other loads have at the same ranges. I can tell you this; to me they don’t come close to having the same impact a black cloud round has.

Oh yeah forgot to mention that I was using their 3” 2’s out my SBE with a Kicks Mod tube yesterday, maybe in my gun that setup doesn’t like them, honestly I haven’t got around to patterning that load/tube yet. Can’t really complain since I killed all the ducks I shot at, but it just didn’t seem to wad them up like I’m used to.


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

muledeer#1 said:


> I'm not looking for a magic shell, just something reliable! I don't shoot at birds much past 20yds!


I would also have to say don't waste your money on the high end loads if that is as far as you are shooting. A fast load of 5 shot with the right choke would really give you a nice wall of shot and should help improve your shooting at that range.

Just a question what are you currently shooting that is not reliable? and have you patterned it for the range you shoot?


----------



## muledeer#1 (Dec 2, 2008)

hamernhonkers said:


> muledeer#1 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not looking for a magic shell, just something reliable! I don't shoot at birds much past 20yds!
> ...


I have been shooting experts in 3" #2's they pattern good just have been gettin a few miss fires in each box. I have tried kents and federals also but they pattern bad out of my gun.


----------



## Skye Hansen (Mar 23, 2009)

That is too bad that you are getting miss fires. I shoot 3" #3's in the experts and I love them. I can't recall the last miss fire I have had with them. That can be really frustrating if you pull up on a bird and it clicks. Anyway, good luck finding a shell. My gun doesn't pattern the kents very good either.


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

muledeer#1 said:


> hamernhonkers said:
> 
> 
> > [quote="muledeer#1":3s46fsvh]I'm not looking for a magic shell, just something reliable! I don't shoot at birds much past 20yds!
> ...


I have been shooting experts in 3" #2's they pattern good just have been gettin a few miss fires in each box. I have tried kents and federals also but they pattern bad out of my gun.[/quote:3s46fsvh]

So have you tried a load of like kents or winchester experts in 4 shot. With the range you are talking about I would guess that with a skeet or IC you would get a nice wide pattern with plenty of pellets and energy to kill even a big goose out to 30 yards. It sounds like for the range you are shooting the 2 shot in this case may be over kill and you may be to tight for such close shooting.

In the case of the miss fires do you mind if I ask how old the shells are or the batch number and what kind of gun you are shooting? Are only the experts misfiring on you?


----------



## muledeer#1 (Dec 2, 2008)

hamernhonkers said:


> muledeer#1 said:
> 
> 
> > hamernhonkers said:
> ...


So have you tried a load of like kents or winchester experts in 4 shot. With the range you are talking about I would guess that with a skeet or IC you would get a nice wide pattern with plenty of pellets and energy to kill even a big goose out to 30 yards. It sounds like for the range you are shooting the 2 shot in this case may be over kill and you may be to tight for such close shooting.

In the case of the miss fires do you mind if I ask how old the shells are or the batch number and what kind of gun you are shooting? Are only the experts misfiring on you?[/quote:jqkf99nf]
I shot #4's all season last year out of a briley IC , it just been the experts miss firing and they have been all new shells. My gun is a Browning gold hunter. I will have to see how the Kent #4's pattern out of my gun.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I shot #4's all season last year out of a briley IC , it just been the experts miss firing and they have been all new shells. My gun is a Browning gold hunter. I will have to see how the Kent #4's pattern out of my gun.[/quote]

That crazy. my buddy shot the same gun as you and he been having problems with the Remington and not the experts.


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

muledeer have they been hard primer strikes or just barely dented. I would maybe wonder about spring strength or possibly a short firing pin. Not common in the gold but could be a cause.


----------



## muledeer#1 (Dec 2, 2008)

hamernhonkers said:


> muledeer have they been hard primer strikes or just barely dented. I would maybe wonder about spring strength or possibly a short firing pin. Not common in the gold but could be a cause.


I put a new spring in it last year as fare as the firing pin I will check that out but none of the other brands I've shot have miss fired. I did notice last night that they drill a small hole in the crimp on the experts and was thinkin maybe some moisture got to the powder.


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Well I hope it is just a bad batch of shells you got then or something like that. If you give the kents a try let us know how it goes with them or any other load. Good Luck.


----------



## muledeer#1 (Dec 2, 2008)

I did buy the shells at Walmart so that may be the source of the problem! I will try a few other shells and go through my gun again. Thanks for all help and suggestions!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

dkhntrdstn said:


> That crazy. my buddy shot the same gun as you and he been having problems with the Remington and not the experts.


Yep I shoot a Gold and have had problems with the 2 3/4" Remington Sportsmans. I don't know if my action is not closing far enough or what, but the pin is hitting the primer and putting a divit in it. Just not hard enough to explode the primer. After I put the shell in again and close the action they have all fired. I have not had problems with other manufactures shells. I am going to get a sure cycle system for the Gold and see if that resolves the issue. I was just talking how great the Gold has been for me on another thread and then "well knock on wood" shiit started giving me problems. It doesn't do it often but when ducks have wings cupped and feet down ready to hump my face and I pull up on them and hear "click" and no bang, it really pisses me off to no end.


----------

